# Let's see your trolling setup!



## Jig48Head (Jun 6, 2015)

Show off your troling setups! I'm looking for inspiration. I have a new boat and have never trolled before.... Ever. I want to set my boat up right the first time, any advice would also be appreciated. I'm looking to set up for mainly walleye. I'm especially interested in any versa track setups or the lund equivalent.


----------



## Jig48Head (Jun 6, 2015)

Well it's cool to see how creative everyone's setup is any ways.


----------



## rippensteel (Feb 21, 2015)

Every one is in their fishing dreams right now. LoL


----------



## Jig48Head (Jun 6, 2015)

Ya lol. I work night shift though.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I don't have a good picture of my full set-up, but here is what I have on my 20 ft Lund Fisherman.

- 6 Scotty / Cabela's Rod Holders (8 bases). 
- 1 on each side in front of the windshield on rail mounts + 3 more bases on each side behind the windshield, all deck mounted. I have one pair just behind the front seats, then two more pairs towards the back. 
- 2 of the Scotty's have the extensions in them, the other 4 do not. 

Scotty's will work for everything, including pulling large dipsey's or musky lures, however, if you are going to pull dipseys with the extensions in, I would go with the heavy-duty extensions. You can buy Scotty's at Cabelas with base mount for about $20 per holder. 



I also have 2 Penn Down-riggers that I use for Steel-head in Lake Erie. They have their own rod holders, so that gives me another 2 if needed, however, I usually can't run that many rods anyway. 

I also have a Lowrance HDS-10 and a Terrova iPilot, both of which are the bomb!!


----------



## Jig48Head (Jun 6, 2015)

Sounds nice! I'll have to check out thoes rod holders. You should take a pic. I have just a non color 4 in lowrance. I'm really wanting to buy the hds7 gen 3. Stretching the budget on that one though.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the "triple mount" for the Scotty holders. One base and then you slap in the triple which allows you to add 3 rod holders. Its very nice to not have a ton of bases. The triple mount feels pretty strong as well. $80 for the base, triple mount and 3 holders.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Of all the "plastic" rod holders out there, the Scottys/Cabelas are one of the few that are strong enough to handle pulling large dipseys. They are made out of a nylon composite that is very strong and durable. The newer Attwood model is decent as well, as it appears to be a copy of the Scotty's design. If you don't mind dropping some serious cash, Traxtech's and Big Jon's or other aluminum versions are nice as well. But I can buy 6 Scotty's for the price of one Traxtech after you add in the cost of the track and the holder. That is hard to justify for me.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> I like the "triple mount" for the Scotty holders. One base and then you slap in the triple which allows you to add 3 rod holders. Its very nice to not have a ton of bases. The triple mount feels pretty strong as well. $80 for the base, triple mount and 3 holders.


I have 2 triple mounts, very nice to run Dipsys off the back holder and boards off the other 2.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Cisco 's! Than you will not have to buy another one again. Built for life.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

And the triple mount post "core" is a pretty sturdy steel bolt. The strength is really then determined by the mounting of your base. Very nice setup for the money.


----------



## Jig48Head (Jun 6, 2015)

Good info


----------



## 2010flhtk (Jan 7, 2013)

the scotty's are nice I still use them some times but 2 years ago I upgraded to berts trees and love them, set them as far forward as you can and the rear of the boat is wide open!!, with the scotty's the rod but sticks in to the boat and can be in the way sometimes.


----------



## 2010flhtk (Jan 7, 2013)

pic


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you say Lund? Just rigged my 1850 ... i went with the cisco 42 mounts for my trees and the lund 42 mount for big john single mounts. Here are some pics from the Sag bay today.


















Before tree's




























I can run either depending on who or how many I have with me


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

2010flhtk said:


> with the scotty's the rod but sticks in to the boat and can be in the way sometimes.


This is true. The rod handles do encroach on the open space a bit


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Marine, nice setup. I like how it keeps handles out of the way better. 

How tall is the highest rod? Ever have any issues with reach to get the rod handle out of the holder quickly?


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

No... only ran them 2 times so far.. next will be with sport top up. All rods are 7 ft.. i had zero issues pulling today other than remembering which was where...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

USMarine2001 said:


> No... only ran them 2 times so far.. next will be with sport top up. All rods are 7 ft.. i had zero issues pulling today other than remembering which was where...


I didn't mean rod length, I meant with a high holder sticking out over the water, it could potentially create a situation where you're hanging out over the side of the boat to grab the rod around the reel, then push it outward another 8-12" or whatever the depth of the holder tube/length of the rod butt is, to get the rod handle out of the holder.

Sounds like its not as tall as it appeared to me in the pic.

I've found always correlating the board position to the rod holder position the same way every time helps... that way you don't have to think about it or look at the rod bend to determine which rod is connected to the board pulling back. Of course this forces you to play "musical chairs" almost every time you pull a rod.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Last two trips only ran 3 per side.. today we ran 4 per side for the first time so it just took me a couple extra seconds. As far as hanging over i didnt have to i adjusted each rod holder (second pic I posted) so it was out and able to pop board and pull in... as far as what Spankin did on his side today... that was his program. I worked one what would or not work for me


----------

